# Thought On Reviews



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello everybody,

In view of some outrageous misuse of this section recently, I would like to remind some people that a review section is for reviews. It not supposed to be a debate forum. Every review is entitled to the same consideration. When you read one you are supposed to take it for what it is. Nobody is right and nobody is wrong. A review is an opinion, yes. But you as the reader are supposed to "take it from the source", and move on with your life.

That is all.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Good reminder for all


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

Well said...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

hmmmmm. i had not noticed?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

cool


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

now i'm curious as to what spurred this....


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I totally agree. I use online reviews extensively when making purchasing decisions, and I like to see what the positive and negative reviews say so I can make an educated decision. On more than one occasion I have bought a product after reading a negative review because the very thing that they disliked was a pro for me. But, this is a web forum, and I have never been on an Internet forum that did not have debate and controversy (especially when people are really defensive of one vendor/brand or another).


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

AaronC said:


> But, this is a web forum, and I have never been on an Internet forum that did not have debate and controversy (especially when people are really defensive of one vendor/brand or another).


Yes Aaron, but not in the "Shingshot Reviews" section. I for one will never post a review if I think that it's going to be challenged and I might have to defend my opinions. I will defend my opinions all day long in other parts of the forum. But a review is a review. I don't think a heck of a lot of folks would want to post a review if they thought it was going to lead to a debate. Do you?

I mean look at poor McKee. I bet he'll really hesitate before he submits another review -- if he ever does.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

after some reading i have found what has spurred this after all


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

As a vendor and craftsman, I really appreciate reviews of my products. It serves to educate the consumer and also offers the vendor/manufacturer/craftsman free and unsolicited feedback on the good and bad. It is unfortunate that the review in question caused such a fuss and I hope it only further reinforces other enthusiast's desire to step up and review our dear sport's products. This is the best form of information available for all concerned and should garner the respect for the value it provides for all.

Now go shoot a slingshot!


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

I think if someone feels the need to defend a product they should do so in their own review. Just my







.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> But, this is a web forum, and I have never been on an Internet forum that did not have debate and controversy (especially when people are really defensive of one vendor/brand or another).


Yes Aaron, but not in the "Shingshot Reviews" section. I for one will never post a review if I think that it's going to be challenged and I might have to defend my opinions. I will defend my opinions all day long in other parts of the forum. But a review is a review. I don't think a heck of a lot of folks would want to post a review if they thought it was going to lead to a debate. Do you?

I mean look at poor McKee. I bet he'll really hesitate before he submits another review -- if he ever does.
[/quote]darn it! still cant find it? thought those were gray hairs, must be blonde? too bad someone has to troll reviews, unfortunately trolls are everywhere, some feel theirs is the only important opinion, and you know what they say about opinions.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

flippinout said:


> As a vendor and craftsman, I really appreciate reviews of my products. It serves to educate the consumer and also offers the vendor/manufacturer/craftsman free and unsolicited feedback on the good and bad. It is unfortunate that the review in question caused such a fuss and I hope it only further reinforces other enthusiast's desire to step up and review our dear sport's products. This is the best form of information available for all concerned and should garner the respect for the value it provides for all.
> 
> Now go shoot a slingshot!


yeah! what he said!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i gotta give it to both Mckee and Nathan- Mckee did a great review, it was honest and straightforward, and it's too bad that everyone jumped on him for it. i think that's what DH is talking about. The whole reason we have this section is to get a real opinion of things and how they work. Nathan handled the criticisms perfectly and professionally, and i'm sure he appreciated the feedback. The only issue with the post was when people started demeaning others and talking down to mckee for giving his opinion to us (which is the purpose of a review section)


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Would it help if I changed the review forum so that people can only start threads, and no one can reply to them?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i was thinking about that, Aaron. i think it would better serve the purpose it's supposed to. opinions, anyone?


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

From a vendors point of view, the dialogue that can come of an open review is beneficial. However, it may be prudent to offer a protected review section in light of the constant and consistent drama that often surrounds the most slightly contentious topics within this forum. Not a criticism, but an observation that is shared among more than a few.

If creating a review section that is protected will entice consumers and users to review products, then make it so. Consumer review is one of the very best ways to support the vendors and manufacturers of our sport, past time, and hobby.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I said my piece so no reason to go into that again, but I will once again commend Nathan on his civil and professional responce to criticism.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Look, as someone else already said, there is a right way to go about this. If a person gives a certain product a bad review and another person thinks the same product is spot on -- because he has one too -- then let the second person post his own review. Not a rebuttal to someone else's review.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Perhaps some rules/guidelines are needed for this specific forum, instead of a techncal restriction. This is probably a good thread to start a draft of the rules. Perhaps one of the more well spoken members can take a crack at it?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Look, as someone else already said, there is a right way to go about this. If a person gives a certain product a bad review and another person thinks the same product is spot on -- because he has one too -- then let the second person post his own review. Not a rebuttal to someone else's review.


i finally found the topic... duh! i read it and found fanboi arguments, you are right DH, you too Aaron rules should be set to allow the freedom to have an opinion without fear of fanboi antics. i respect both of the 2 in the post, and as PS stated they are big boys they can address their own issues. if someone has a different opinion............ in all honesty we dont need the conflict. in this case no one should slam the other, and antagonistic remarks should be deleted to maintain civility?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Perhaps one of the more well spoken members can take a crack at it? 

That leaves me out.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Perhaps one of the more well spoken members can take a crack at it?
> 
> That leaves me out.


yeeeer outta there!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Perhaps one of the more well spoken members can take a crack at it?
> 
> That leaves me out.


tell you what! you showed really good judgement by addressing the subject this way rather than the way it was approached in the topic. props to you DH.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i don't think dialogue would be much benefit in this case, aside from clarification. i think single entries with no response ability would be best. really, what else can be said? "good review" or "great" or someone lashing out at the poster which happened here. none of which serve any real purpose.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

newconvert said:


> Perhaps one of the more well spoken members can take a crack at it?
> 
> That leaves me out.


tell you what! you showed really good judgement by addressing the subject this way rather than the way it was approached in the topic. props to you DH.
[/quote]

Thanks, man!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

This is my take on it. I believe a review should be open for people to reply. The main reason is that the reviewer has the product and the viewer may have specific questions about the product. If done properly it can benifit the community whether its a positive or negative review. Sometimes the OP got something confused and a reply would clear it up.

Its unfortunate that a thread can go sour, it is our duty (our: being staff)to moderate it. Its sad, but it is what it is, and if a set of rules need to be created than so be it. As mentioned above suggestions are welcome.

I do ask the community as a whole, in order to make our job easier, is not to address the "offender" directly, but rather bring it to our attention via the report button.

When people get defensive they tend to want to address the post directly and rather than helping it just adds fuel to the fire. To use the saying loosely "don't feed the troll" please don't misunderstand that statement, I am sure the offenders or not trolling, but jumping on the reviewer is a form of thread highjack, and isn't benificial to the community at all. There are more kosher ways in disagreeing with out attacking.

Until some solid rules are established for this situation. I will just start deleting attacks (not differences in opinions) and do everything in my power to keep the integrity of the thread so a path of communication can remain.

LGD


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> This is my take on it. I believe a review should be open for people to reply. The main reason is that the reviewer has the product and the viewer may have specific questions about the product. If done properly it can benifit the community whether its a positive or negative review. Sometimes the OP got something confused and a reply would clear it up.
> 
> Its unfortunate that a thread can go sour, it is our duty (our: being staff)to moderate it. Its sad, but it is what it is, and if a set of rules need to be created than so be it. As mentioned above suggestions are welcome.
> 
> ...


amen to that brother!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm with LGD.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

I suppose that I am the "Offender".

It is real difficult for me, not, to respond to some of the comments posted about my action. Some like ( The EDC Tactile is just another Slingshot). This statement could not be further from the truth.. But , I will refrain from responding to such non-sense.

I, do believe that honest,educated reviews are imperative.

Mckee, I apologize to you if I hurt your feelings.Please don't hesitate to post reviews. I did not intend a personnel attack.I did intend to clarify that the "color" is your main complaint and not the quality, design and assembly.

I certainly did go about it in a way that is obviously not understood and not acceptable.

I apologize to whole Forum that I did not "candy coat" my opinion and did not consider the feelings of others.. My Wife says I do that often.

Again, I apologize for my part, in, contributing to any negativism.

FlippinOut (Nathan Masters) Does not need my defense. His products do speak for themselves.

Bill


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

I sure hope so!

This is a great forum and I do hope that my apology is not taken lightly.

Bill


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

WTBJR said:


> I sure hope so!
> 
> This is a great forum and I do hope that my apology is not taken lightly.
> 
> Bill


alot of us have short fuses, if not the forums would get kinda quiet sometimes


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

this may be helpful.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> this may be helpful.


i got a copy! not that i'll ever need it


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Time to move on...great vid, great form...except for NC we can all use it. Lol


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

... and for once it wasnt Hrawk causing causing the B-hurt .


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i know...............?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> In view of some outrageous misuse of this section recently, I would like to remind some people that a review section is for reviews. It not supposed to be a debate forum. Every review is entitled to the same consideration. When you read one you are supposed to take it for what it is. Nobody is right and nobody is wrong. A review is an opinion, yes. But you as the reader are supposed to "take it from the source", and move on with your life.
> 
> That is all.


Forums are Ripe with abuse and vicious intent to debase others if they do not follow and praise the alleged great ones. Can't we all just get along!
R.K.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Enough already!

I AM OLD ENOUGH TO UNDERSTAND THAT I DID WRONG

I have apologized to the Forum and members. . I have apologized to Flippinout.

I have apologized to mckee and explained to him why the harsness.

I, in no way was speaking for FlippinOut (Nathan).Nathan is a personal friend and I was out of line when I spoke of his product. I only spoke from my heart and was bit harsh

When I read the response from folks that stated that they would not purchase the EDC and that Nathan should have done more testing I felt compelled to respond and I was "out of line". It was none of my business.

My biggest apology is to Nathan Masters and to the FlippinOut. Brand

I do have to say that, the description of me and my actions are much harsher than I ever imposed. I have been called abusive, vicious, hurtful, defensive, lashing out, hijacker, troll, pot stirrer, etc. I am old and my skin is tough.

I have said and done all that I can do. Do I need to cut a hand off? I'll still figure a way to shoot a slingshot.

I need to go shoot something!

Bill


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

new here and i was going to reply on the specific but now i think i will be adding fuel to the fire....

i think a bit of drama make everything more interesting and one thing i don't respond well to is censorship. I'd rather someone abuses their freedom a lot than freedom being abused a little. make rules and enforce them


----------

